# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Контакты Резюме

## superhunterorg

Сделаю выборку из нашей базы Резюме!
Тест сделаем бесплатно!
Данные резюме актуальностью - Февраль.
Возможно продажа в одни руки полностью всей базы вместе с софтом для работы.
Подойдет для HR, Call агентств.


У нас в базе 20 миллионов уникальных резюме, все города и регионы, различные параметры!

Такие данные:
- Ссылка на резюме
- Сотовый личный
- Email
- ФИО
- Пол
- Дата рождения
- Возраст
- Резюме Должность
- Текущая Должность
- Текущее место работы
- Регион
- Город
- Зарплата

Возможно выборка по любому из параметров какие есть в базе.
Обычно заказывают по специальности, к примеру Бухгалтеров, Директоров, Врачей и так далее.
Напишите мне в телеграмм @superhunterorg

----------

